# Shooting 3/8s inch steel with 3/8s inch steel



## TravisAmbro (Jan 20, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

well done! awesome vid!


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

That was epic!! We're all in trouble if you come to ECST this year!!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Fantastic introduction to the forum. * :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*Nice shooting..~AKAOldmiser*


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nicely done! Time to go for some of our accuracy badges.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Wow!!! Man!!! Wow!!!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Too many professionals on this forum...


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:thumbsup: :target:


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great shot, you shouldn't have a problem lighting a match! :wave:


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

You gotta be kidding me. If I had any intentions of going to the ECST my plans have changed, I'll be going to Disney World instead.


----------



## TravisAmbro (Jan 20, 2016)

Thanks guys.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Great shot!


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

Fantastic! h34r:



Rip


----------

